

Google I/O 2013 Sessions announced - icco
https://developers.google.com/events/io/2013/sessions

======
owenwil
FYI - this is not the full list. If you go to the URL at the end of this
comments, it shows more sessions (like those for Google Glass):
<https://developers.google.com/events/io/sessions#all>

~~~
bsimpson
I'm glad to see the list up, to get an idea of what the show will be about,
but it's useless until the day-of anyway. They're going to announce sessions
for whatever the keynote was about and people will have to reevaluate their
options.

That's why I'd rather just look at what sessions are up at a particular hour
and go to the most interesting (or wander the floor).

------
bsimpson
Wait - there's only one keynote this year?!

~~~
bookwormAT
This makes sense to me. The keynote is for the most part a press event with
product announcements. Journalists probably prefer to collect all the
headlines in one event, and Google can focus on us developers for the rest of
the conference.

Edit: If it was for me, Google would sell separate Tickets for the Keynote and
the rest of the conference. This would make it easier for developers to get
tickets.

